# The Groovy Goofy 19th Century French composer Thódore Gouvy...



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Recently got aquainted with the music of Théodor Gouvy (1819-1891). Admired bij Berlioz and Joseph Joachim, almost forgotten now. His music resembles Gottschalk sometimes!
Curious wat you think of this music.

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2013/11/groovy-goovy-gouvy.html

Greetings,

Rolf


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

otterhouse said:


> His music resembles Gottschalk sometimes!


Good that you made the comparison with some really well-known composer so people can get a clue.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Good that you made the comparison with some really well-known composer so people can get a clue.


He isn't? I mean, maybe his music is not so well known but I thought that at least the role of Gottschalk as the precursor of jazz music is.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Gottschalk was well known in the US and western Europe. Possibly not in Poland. No classical composer is well known in the US nowadays.


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Check the Scherzo from the second serenade, that could have been a Gottschalk piece. Gottschalk is not so much a "pre-Jazz-composer", it's just that he he used folk music that would end up as jazz in his compositions...

Greetings,
Rolf


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Always good to be informed of a composer who is completely off the radar!


----------

